# Excellent dust collection



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting to read how these units perform and amazing static pressure with smaller hoses. If I did not have a new Oneida system I would consider it.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice review, what was yout total cost?


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Peteybadboy - Thanks. The total was $2,839


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not sure why one would even try to compare a 1 3/8(?) hp unit with a 5 hp one?


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Because that is all he has to compare it to? Old one vs new one. New one more expensive and much better. Would be a shame if it were much better.

Thanks for the review, never seen one of these. Love my V3000 but I agree about the 35 gallon can. Feel like it is always full, but don't have the ceiling height to upgrade.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Just wanting to add to what edapp says (thanks for that).

We all get dust collectors for lots of reasons, health benefits chief among them. A cleaner shop, in my mind, is a big side benefit. This machine is far more costly than my old machine and I could not possibly have afforded it at the time I bought the old one. BUT, if you can swing it, I'm suggesting it is worth spending the money.

For me, the decision to go for it followed the same logic as when I bought my Sawstop. There are some health benefits that are incalculable. Success with machines like tthe Sawstop and really good dust collectors looks like - well, nothing. Nothing bad happens. Success is counted by all the fingers NOT lopped off, ER visits NOT taken, lung cancers and chronic lung disease that does NOT occur. Plus I really do like working in a cleaner shop. Lower powered, less costly machines definitely do help. But not nearly like a better one. Wish I'd realized that sooner.


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

Just curious about the sound. I was interested in it until I realized it was essentially 3 universal shop vac motors all running at the same time. A couple of years ago I moved from a dedicated out building for my shop back to a shop in the basement of the house. It didn't matter how noisey it was, how dusty it was, throw open the big garage door and all the windows and everything was good. Now noise and dust abatement became primary concerns. You mentioned noise, I'd like to hear more about that aspect of the collector.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

> .... I d like to hear more about that aspect of the collector.- Green_Hornut


Good question but difficult to answer without you actually hearing it. In the absence of a decibel meter I can only offer my personal experience.
- I've heard other dust collectors. They are all noisy. There's the sound of the machine itself and also the noise of air rushing through a confined space. The suction on this is VERY strong. That's good. But it is not quiet.
- I ALWAYS use ear protection when using machines. 
- My wife works in the adjacent room. She does not think it's any noisier than before. It's not quieter either. She has definitely noticed how clean my shop is. Now if it would just put away my tools…..
- I am hoping to expand my shop. If I do - and maybe even if I don't - I will move the dust collector to the other side of the wall which is in my garage. It has a remote which can work through a wall. That will help in sound reduction enormously. Without a remote and without a sensor to let me know that the can is full, that would not have been an option with my old machine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

You can download decibel meter apps for your phone 

Terrific review. Definitely going to have to put this on my list!


----------



## Royd (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review! How often do you find yourself emptying the bag?


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Royd - That depends on how busy I am and how much I'm milling in particular since that makes the most sawdust. Sometimes the bag needs emptying every few days, sometimes once a month. For me, the 35 gal was the right size. Any bigger and I couldn't lift it like I used to. The key is that emptying the bag is super easy and not time consuming at all.


----------



## judgesawdust (Mar 21, 2011)

Alan, thank you for the thoughtful review. I am actively considering the supercell for my "one-man" hobby shop so your experiences with the machine are very helpful.

As an aside, I checked out your website: nice work.


----------

